# ****Shinearama/Mirror Finish Machine Polishing Tuition + Guest!!!!****



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

​After a sell out for the last year doing different courses I am pleased to announce that the next Machine Polishing course will be Saturday 24th March at Shinearama's Shiney Towers in Altrincham.

*The guest for the day will be the famous Mr Wolf from Wolf Chemicals, some freebies given away me thinks!!!!!!!*

Last months course we had two guys from Devon, two from Glasgow and two from Carlisle, plus a few locals so popular these courses are.

Part of the course will be the new DA Polishing system. A system a lot of the pro's in the US are using rather than rotary for correction, will be demonstrated on the day, plus you will get a chance to try it out!!!

For Rotary will will be looking at the various polishes and pads available and again you will get plenty of polishing time.

As well as refining with a DA and Rotary.

Then using different types of LSP and applying correctly.

Will be covering taking paint readings with a single read gauge and how to get pretty accurate readings using the uncleared parts of a car to work out the paint depths.

Cost for the course £50.00. Same booking procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then £30 remainder due via paypay a week before, I will remind you.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from polishing to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different polishes, pads, paint types, technique, boring health and safety etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and bacon butties for breakfast then sausage butties for lunch. Black pud also available will be provided throughout the day.

1. Cav1982
2. M3Simon
3. Geordie-1982
4. Kevin (shinearama)
5. John Southworth (shinearama)
6. Jdudley90
7. Kevin +1
8. Alex
Reserve
1.
2.
3.

Cheers 
Steve​


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Might think about coming this one depends what the funds are like Steve :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

I have yet to have a go at machine polishing, so was wondering if this is for total novices and will the day include wet sanding as I've never done any of that either?

Will there be any discount for purchases made on the day?


----------



## cav1982 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll take a place please:thumb:

I attended the Zaino meet on Sunday but after a 2 year break from detailing I can't decide if I should jump in with a rotary or stick with another DA. 

Hopefully this will give me some of the answers I'm looking for, plus the Wolf's products are top of my list so far:buffer:


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

can you share more information about the new DA system?


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll take a place please?
How do we get the deposit to you?


----------



## cav1982 (Nov 1, 2008)

It says he will PM you with paypal details. 

This is going to be an expensive day!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm confused isn't this on the same day as the wolfs open day was arranged for???


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

pee said:


> I'm confused isn't this on the same day as the wolfs open day was arranged for???


Good question??


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

pee said:


> I'm confused isn't this on the same day as the wolfs open day was arranged for???





M3simon said:


> Good question??


It is, but we are going to be splitting up the bays so I can do the course and Phil will do the open day. The general open day guys will not have access to the course. Jesse is going to pop in and explain his polish products once the general open day fizzles out.

Hope this explains it, as loads of people want to meet Mr Wold hence why running both together.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ratchet said:


> I have yet to have a go at machine polishing, so was wondering if this is for total novices and will the day include wet sanding as I've never done any of that either?
> 
> Will there be any discount for purchases made on the day?


Yes can cover some wet sanding, there is a wing on my car not done.
Shop will be open and deals will be done on the day.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Ahhh makes sense now:thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Yes can cover some wet sanding, there is a wing on my car not done.
> Shop will be open and deals will be done on the day.


Any chance I can have a go at doing the wing with you?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ratchet said:


> Any chance I can have a go at doing the wing with you?


Yes course you can.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If you want to start machine polishing your car, there is no better instructor. He's patient, informative and a general all round good bloke. Put some of my wet sanding and machine polishing worries at ease. Worth the money and the journey down. Don't think about doing it, just do it.


----------



## Gazmondo (Sep 3, 2008)

Might pop along to this if it's not too late - gonna check see if I can get the day off at work tomorrow


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> so popular these courses are.


You going all Yoda on us, Steve? :lol:

I look forward to seeing y'all there!


----------



## brettp (Mar 3, 2008)

Damn it... Meant to be collecting my car that day, if I can change it I would like to go, will let you know asap.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

svended said:


> If you want to start machine polishing your car, there is no better instructor. He's patient, informative and a general all round good bloke. Put some of my wet sanding and machine polishing worries at ease. Worth the money and the journey down. Don't think about doing it, just do it.


I echo this. I've been to 2 of Steve's courses now and they are excellent. If you want to improve your technique or have never tried polishing before, Steve will banish your fears and give you the confidence to get cracking.

Well worth the £££


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't make this one but will definitely go to the one after this if it's from Midlands northwards.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

What's the latest we can get on this course?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Jdudley90 said:


> What's the latest we can get on this course?


Still a few spaces left.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Last space available chaps, if anyone wants to take it!!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Course full up chaps. Only taking reserve places now.

Another successfull course booked up.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Another great day at Shinearama.
Thanks to Steve for helping with those machine polishing gremlins.

Just Sorry I miss most of Mr Wolf's demos.
:detailer:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

M3simon said:


> Another great day at Shinearama.
> Thanks to Steve for helping with those machine polishing gremlins.
> 
> Just Sorry I miss most of Mr Wolf's demos.
> :detailer:


Would also like to say Cheers to Steve as usual decent training and all round nice bloke.

Nice meeting other people as well and putting faces to names :thumb:


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks from us to everyone who came, nice to see you all, a good day was had by all (and the sunshine was nice too!)


----------



## Fastbiker (Feb 29, 2012)

*Gainsborough*

Hi

I actually live in Gainsborough and am just getting into detailing- more from looking after my own cars. Have used a couple of websites to order materials and interested in learning.

Andy


----------



## Tesla (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi chaps, any plans for future tuition days?

EDIT - Doh, just spotted the other thread. Used the search function first...


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Hi chaps, any plans for future tuition days?
> 
> EDIT - Doh, just spotted the other thread. Used the search function first...


D'oh indeed


----------

